
Google's New Mobile-First Index and the Death of Desktop SEO - intuzhq
https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/285444
======
dbg31415
I wish Google would publish their ranking algorithm so people wouldn't have to
guess as to how much of a hit they were taking if their site wasn't perfectly
optimized or designed. Most everyone is on mobile-friendly layouts anyway but
I would love to demystify and disempower "SEO Experts" and just have
improvements to improve search be less subjective / random feeling. Run a
tool, get a score, make improvements and then focus on getting organic shares
/ links. Simple.

